# sparkles is getting big



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

not shared pictures of the furbutts in a while so thought i should post some recent pictures sparkles is getting big lol shes a cheeky little one lol think zac has met his match here anyway heres the pics 

Sparkles 








Sparkles sitting pretty 








Sparkles and honey snuggling








sparkles new harness
























zacy








romeo napping in my bed








honey


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She is just tooooooooooo cute Mandy! OMG, I love the one of Romeo napping!!! LOL! Those made my day!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks tracey lol romeo is such a love bug hes the only one that has too be right under the covers x


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

great pics!!! Romeo is a cutie... your whole bunch is AWESOME


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww thanks jan  think i will be needing a new siggy now that coco has gone to her new home hint hint lol xxx


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Sparkles is so cute!!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks elaina xx


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, she is darling! How old is she?
Your pack is just precious!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Great pics Mandy....Sparkles is just a perfect little girl and I have really missed seeing your other fur butts. Love them all.


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

soooooooooo cute! i love chihuahuas!!!!!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Awwww Sparkles! I love her ears they are so big and cute!
And romeo looks so comfy! I haven't slept like that in a while LOL


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She looks the young lady now,great pics Mandy


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Love your pack especially Sparkles. What a gorgeous girl!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww so cute! Where did Sparkles come from, i must have missed her? lol


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

_what lovely pictures, they are all gorgeous xxx_


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> Oh, she is darling! How old is she?
> Your pack is just precious!!


thank you sparkles is 13 weeks


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> Great pics Mandy....Sparkles is just a perfect little girl and I have really missed seeing your other fur butts. Love them all.


thanks laura awwww i know i should post pictures more often x



luvmytiger said:


> soooooooooo cute! i love chihuahuas!!!!!


thank you 



guccigrande said:


> Awwww Sparkles! I love her ears they are so big and cute!
> And romeo looks so comfy! I haven't slept like that in a while LOL


thanks romeo does like his comfort hes such a snuggler



michele said:


> She looks the young lady now,great pics Mandy


thanks michele shes coming on great and i think zac has met his match lol




Rocky said:


> Love your pack especially Sparkles. What a gorgeous girl!!


thank you i was thinking shes actually quite like your handsome rocky 



lorri said:


> _what lovely pictures, they are all gorgeous xxx_


thank you lorri x


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Aww so cute! Where did Sparkles come from, i must have missed her? lol


robyn shes honeys pup im keeping her


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

love these mandy
romeos face is priceless


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Ohhh sorry! Thought she'd already had puppies? Didnt realise that was her from that litter! lol blonde moment


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Great pics! She is gorgeous!:love1:


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

omg, they are all gorgeous!! I love the pics of sparkles!! The one of romeo resting is just very cute! Zacy and Honey are very beautiful pups!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww she is getting big!! How old is she now Mandy? Does she still have her merle markings? (can't tell from the pics) She's so sweet though! And yes that pic of Romeo is hilarious. hehe Thanks for sharing. You should so share more often!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi you have a beautiful family sparkles is tootoo cute


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

They are so cute,love one with Romo napping.


----------



## Ren (Oct 19, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

they are all stunning


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

OMG she is! They are all SO CUTE! Seriously! All of them are beautiful!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Adorable pups


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Amanda Kennedy said:


> love these mandy
> romeos face is priceless


awwww thanks hunni he thinks its his bed lol



Pookypeds said:


> Great pics! She is gorgeous!:love1:


thanks shelly awwwww cant wait to see your 3 together 



CarrieAndCalista said:


> omg, they are all gorgeous!! I love the pics of sparkles!! The one of romeo resting is just very cute! Zacy and Honey are very beautiful pups!


thank you 



MChis said:


> Awww she is getting big!! How old is she now Mandy? Does she still have her merle markings? (can't tell from the pics) She's so sweet though! And yes that pic of Romeo is hilarious. hehe Thanks for sharing. You should so share more often!


thanks heather shes 14 weeks now and nooo shes lost her merle markings now  but shes such a funny wee thing bossing everyone around lol i know i get lazy at the posting now i used to post picture all the time 



bayoumah said:


> hi you have a beautiful family sparkles is tootoo cute


awwwww thanks so much


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

CHITheresa said:


> They are so cute,love one with Romo napping.





Ren said:


> Adorable!





sammyp said:


> they are all stunning





rms3402 said:


> OMG she is! They are all SO CUTE! Seriously! All of them are beautiful!





quinnandleah said:


> Adorable pups


thank you ladies  xxxx


----------

